# alcance diodo emisor luz



## electronicks01 (Feb 23, 2008)

por favor quisiera armar un circuito con un led infrarrojo como emisor y un fotodiodo como receptor
o usar otros de mejor alcance, estos se pondrán a una distancia de 1.5m , cuando se corte la luz al receptor(fototransistor) se active un rele , espero me puedan ayudar ya que mi  problema es como hacer que el led o led infrarrojo tenga un alcance de 1,5metros? ,que tipo y codigo de infrarrojo  o fototransistor buscara?.
gracias por su ayuda...


----------



## pepechip (Feb 23, 2008)

hola
Estos circuitos los he sacado de http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ir1ch/index.htm

circuito emisor






circuito receptor


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2008)

Aqui tienes un sistema de barrera infrarroja completo y de bastante alcance



Ver el archivo adjunto 5712​


----------



## electronicks01 (Feb 23, 2008)

quisiera saber si puedo usar en vez del amplificador (OPAMP ) LM308 el OPAMP lm741? ya q este es d solo alimetacion positiva.
otra cosulta es al requerir solo una distancia fija y horizontal de 1,5 metros entre emisor y receptor y al cortar la señal se active un relay, es necesario hacer todo este circuito receptor, puedo hacerlo mas simple ? gracias.


----------



## Juanmcs (Oct 19, 2008)

Hola soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica y quisiera saber  a que frecuencia trabaja el circuito emisor.

Otra inquietud que tengo son los calculos matematicos o el modelo matematico tanto del circuito emisor como del circuito receptor.

Gracias por la atensión.


----------



## ramirofa2005 (Abr 2, 2009)

hola quisiera save como hacer un circuito de un control remoto q tengan 3 contactos uno q prenda un diodo otro un rele y otro un motor por ejemplo.q sean totalmente independiente y q no se mesclen las senales ,el circuito es con infrarrojo receptor y otro emisor .tambien q tenga un alcanse de 5 mt como minimo .gracias


----------



## ArminBr (May 15, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Aqui tienes un sistema de barrera infrarroja completo y de bastante alcance
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=7727



No sirve el link


----------

